# Idea for this year and poll



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

Last year I finally got my little yard haunt running at maximum effect. Had a fan operated ghost, a fence and a few new props plus some great lighting and electrical.

In the middle of all of it I had an idea - one I could not follow through on. I was inspired by people who broadcast radio with low power FM devices... I envisioned creating a War of the Worlds scenario, complete with broadcast, with a flying saucer constructed of PVC pipe and mylar hovering over the yard on a boom, light shining down on another saucer crashed below... alien wreckage etc. But I was so far into my yard haunt idea and really wanted to do it I shelved it.

So I thought I would do it all over this year but I have so much invested in the cemetary scenario I made.... and it works well.

So here's the poll... what do the members here think about the possibility of incorporating one saucer, hung over the center of the cemetary? Is there any way to tie the location of a cemetary and an invading alien together? Is it too many different things? I thought about having a "haunted yard sale" to sell off the old stuff but I don't have the heart to ditch it all and start over.

Bear in mind this is a fairly small yard, I AM altering the fence from last year to allow traffic to flow through instead of exiting and entering the same way, but other than that there's not a lot of room for improvements on the layout without adding whatever new items can fit. See my website below for a reminder of what it looks like.

Ideas? Labor Day is coming and time to get busy...

my pics: http://web.mac.com/meestercranky/iWeb/SpookyPlace/06-setup.html

Happy Halloween!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I would make the alien scenario and then do one for one year and the other the next and switch it up.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Don't get rid of your stuff!
It's fine that you don't want to use it for this year, but don't get rid of it!
As IshWtich mentioned you could do an alien theme this year and next year do a different theme.
That is why you should keep your stuff because you aren't going to know what you want to do for a display that far ahead of time.
Just keep your stuff or else you'll kick yourself later on down the road.

I like the idea of the alien saucers myself!
Good luck and keep us posted with your progress!
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Rotation of props, good. Storage, bad.

Though call!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Combine the two. Add the flying saucer and attacking aliens to the yard. Ie they land in the cematary.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I like that idea SM...why cant you have the saucer and say an alien coming out of it on the drawbrige thingy they put out then have some zombie/aliens comign from out of the ground towards it like it was calling them out to the mother ship? You could put one of those rotating signs that says something like come to me my fellow aliens. I know that was lame, but you get hte point. You can pic up one of those programmable signs pretty cheap. Check LTD.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Nice scenario Turtle!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

somehow reminds me of the old joke....

newspaper headline reads: Two person Cessna crashes into cemetary, over 300 bodies have been found with no end in sight.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Remember the movie "The THING" with Kurt Russel. You can have your alien mutate into the first beings it comes in contact with, in this case dead bodies.
That would be a cool story line...... if you sell it send me 10%
Here is the FM transmitter I just ordered in a pre sell. Don't know if it will be any good, but it looks pretty. 
http://www.mobileblackbox.com/content/view/40/75/


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

You could also have the aliens animating the dead into a zombie army.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

your lucky to have that much space. trusst me! Why not set up two diffrent scenes? And don't trash! I know 2 Halloween enthusiastis who keep about 3 props, trash everything, and start fresh! That's hardcore.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The Haunter said:


> You could also have the aliens animating the dead into a zombie army.


Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm amazed no one has yet suggested the obvious: Plan 9 From Outer Space. Have your UFO, your cemetery, your zombies... just make sure you put Vampira, Dracula, and Tor Johnson at the center of attention. Enough people will catch it, I'm sure.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey doesnt jeff from FRIGHTNERS ENTERTAINMENT sell something like this...ooooh JEFFFYPOOOO
Here is the FM transmitter I just ordered in a pre sell. Don't know if it will be any good, but it looks pretty. 
http://www.mobileblackbox.com/content/view/40/75/[/QUOTE]


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay this was the quote i was going for...i think...lol. HEY JEFF...dont you carry something like this??



tonguesandwich said:


> Here is the FM transmitter I just ordered in a pre sell. Don't know if it will be any good, but it looks pretty.
> http://www.mobileblackbox.com/content/view/40/75/


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Revenant said:


> I'm amazed no one has yet suggested the obvious: Plan 9 From Outer Space. Have your UFO, your cemetery, your zombies... just make sure you put Vampira, Dracula, and Tor Johnson at the center of attention. Enough people will catch it, I'm sure.


Fabulous idea, Revenant! And Death Studios sell a Tor Johnson mask:
http://deathstudios.com/Masks/Mask.cfm?MID=93

Great idea!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

all good ideas..
heres another one good or not 
have the saucer hovering above a grave a door opens from underside a brite lite comes on and if you can get a skelly to come out of a pile of leaves and acsend to the spacecraft...
then all goes dark... so you can reposition the skelly
may be a little work to do that though


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ya think?


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

If you want to incorporate both Alien and Cemetery motifs, try this.

Make your saucer hover over a mauseleum or an open grave. Place lights (diiferent colors, white, black lights etc) shining upward toward the saucer like something outwordly is occuring within the grave, mauseleum, etc. And leave it to the TOTs to determine what the aliens are doing... taking corpses, releasing imprisoned aliens, body snatching, or whatever. The key is to tie the two elements together (in this case with lighting). Otherwise it will look like two separate things placed together rather than a complete scene. Just my $0.02.


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

these are great ideas, thanks everyone. I have a rough idea how to make the UFO but suspending it in the air is tricky. ideas are welcome.

Here's a scenario to make it all tie in together... UFO crash in a cemetary in Aurora Texas.
http://www.roadsideamerica.com/sights/sightstory.php?tip_AttrId==13501


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

meestercranky, where did you get all your grapevine? Did you get it somewhere commercially, or in the woods?


----------



## meestercranky (Aug 15, 2006)

Wraith said:


> meestercranky, where did you get all your grapevine? Did you get it somewhere commercially, or in the woods?


I got it at Stats, a local floral and decorating supply warehouse. Like Michaels'.


----------

